# How to get Rimor homologation?



## tigger17 (Jul 20, 2014)

3 years ago I bought Transit Rimor built in 2000. It had 3 previous owners. In V5C the space for Maximum Allowable Mass is blank.
I always assumed that its own mass is 2440kg and MAM (or Gross Vehicle Weight) is 3000kg.
It was passing MOT without problems.
I am moving to another country in EU and last week I tried to register it there. 
On inspection I had been told (and checked on internet that it was true) that Ford plate indicates 2440kg as MAM and 3500kg as MAM with the trailer. Also axis loads are 1320kg each.
Obviously they are figures pre-conversion as its weight when empty is 2540kg now.
I assume that in first place DVLA would not have registered it without homologation from Rimor.
It is LHD but looks like it was registered from beginning in UK.
Any help how to solve it?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

There will be a converter's plate somewhere on the van which shows its Max Gross Weight and Axle Weights. They are often near habitation doors, sometimes on the outside.

Someone with a Rimor may be able to be more specific.

Homolgation for Motorhomes was not in place in 2000 I believe.

JohnW


----------



## tigger17 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks. I was searching for the extra plate in habitation area. No success so far. If there was no homologation in 2000 how was it possible to register something which itself weights more than MAM.


----------

